# Installing FreeBSD with XFCE4 on KVM with higher Resolution



## SeppyBSD (Sep 29, 2017)

Dear Users,

I have a problem. I can't go higher than 800x600 Display Resolution. I googled the problems but no solution which solved was found.

My Physical Machine:
OS: Linux (Fedora newest Version)
CPU Core i5 
GPU inside the CPU
I am using KVM with Virt-Manager as Virtualization

Settings:
EFI
Video: VGA ( I tried QXL too) 
Display: Splice

My xorg.conf


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
EndSelection


Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",
        ### <percent>: "<f>%"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "scfb"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
                Modes   "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
                Modes   "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
                Modes   "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
                Modes   "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
                Modes   "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
                Modes   "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

I already tried to insert Modes into xorg.conf but it did nothing

any clues?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2017)

The resolution has to be set on the KVM side. At least that's case for using scfb(4) on bhyve. You set the resolution in the configuration of the VM.

https://github.com/churchers/vm-bhyve/wiki/UEFI-Graphics-(VNC)


----------



## SeppyBSD (Sep 29, 2017)

Have I understood it right? Bhyve has to be installed on the Host. but it is for FreeBSD. Is there a Linux Port?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2017)

SeppyBSD said:


> Bhyve has to be installed on the Host. but it is for FreeBSD. Is there a Linux Port?


No, I just used FreeBSD's hypervisor as an example on how to configure a VM to have more than 800x600 resolution for scfb(4). I have no idea how to configure KVM on Linux but the setting should be something similar.


----------

